# On PR will I be treated as domestic student in Australian universities?



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

On PR will I be treated as domestic student in Australian universities? Or is there a waiting period before I can be treated as domestic student?

By the way, I am interested in master programs.


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

rackspace sorry to hack ur thread.i wanted to ask but for provisional visa 475.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I dont think so, because it is TR. If there is a chance to be treated as domestic students, then that will be for PRs.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Just found this:

*Who is a domestic student?*

As classified by the Commonwealth Government, domestic students are:

Australian citizens;
Australian Permanent Residents (holders of all categories of permanent resident visas, including Humanitarian Visas); or
New Zealand citizens.

Who is a domestic student? - The University of Queensland, Australia


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

rackspace said:


> Just found this:
> 
> *Who is a domestic student?*
> 
> ...


Yes but you will still need to pay fees and what i have seen from my research is that the fees are marginally lower than international students. you may see a difference of about 5000 AUD


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

It's only marginally cheaper at Masters Level. But on the plus side you can still work while studying but unlike citizens you are ineligiable for hecs so you must pay your fees up front.

With Regards to 457 there are absolutely no study opportunities.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> Yes but you will still need to pay fees and what i have seen from my research is that the fees are marginally lower than international students. you may see a difference of about 5000 AUD


Not really true, at least for undergraduate study. A standard undergraduate course costs around $5,000 for a domestic student and $23,000 for an international student (per year).


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

rackspace said:


> On PR will I be treated as domestic student in Australian universities? Or is there a waiting period before I can be treated as domestic student?
> 
> By the way, I am interested in master programs.


U will be treated as domestic fees, which is big plus. And i read depending on certain criteria u maybe eligible for government backed student loans.

I myself plan to enroll into masters programme right after i immigrate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Only citizens are eligible for Government loans for study.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

rackspace said:


> On PR will I be treated as domestic student in Australian universities? Or is there a waiting period before I can be treated as domestic student?
> 
> By the way, I am interested in master programs.


U will be treated as domestic fees, which is big plus. And i read depending on certain criteria u maybe eligible for government backed student loans.

I myself plan to enroll into masters programme right after i immigrate. 

THere is major savings compared to international students..


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

The difference at post grad level between international and local is about $2-3k a year. At Undergrad it's about 15k


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

_Sarah_ said:


> Not really true, at least for undergraduate study. A standard undergraduate course costs around $5,000 for a domestic student and $23,000 for an international student (per year).


The OP asked about Masters / Post graduate programs and thats what I have looked at as well. at that level havent seen much difference. I am sure that the undergraduate programs will be different given the support system Australia has.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

JBY said:


> U will be treated as domestic fees, which is big plus. And i read depending on certain criteria u maybe eligible for government backed student loans.
> 
> I myself plan to enroll into masters programme right after i immigrate.
> 
> THere is major savings compared to international students..


For PR holders there isnt much in terms of savings. You have Commonwealth Supported Places that help ease a bit of the burden, but its only for selected courses and not available for all courses.

As _shel said, the government loans are available only to australian citizens and not PR holders


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Weebie said:


> The difference at post grad level between international and local is about $2-3k a year. At Undergrad it's about 15k


only $2-3k!! bad news for migrants


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

On a PR you will be treated as a domestic student ....



rackspace said:


> On PR will I be treated as domestic student in Australian universities? Or is there a waiting period before I can be treated as domestic student?
> 
> By the way, I am interested in master programs.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

What kind of government help is available for citizens?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Citizens can get loans from the government to pay their fees. They are not repayable until you start earning over a set amount and even then it's a much better deal than loaning from a bank.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

_shel said:


> Citizens can get loans from the government to pay their fees. They are not repayable until you start earning over a set amount and even then it's a much better deal than loaning from a bank.


Is there any interest on these loans?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes but couldn't tell you what, but it is small. Google HECS or look on the goingtouni site


----------

